# What is this Blue Tongue???



## sengir (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello all I know this is a Blue tongue but I have never seen one this colour before any help on this would be muchly appreciated. As you can see from the pictures it is a very light colour almost off-white with brown markings. Also the underbelly has bright orange markings.

Was wondering if anyone can help.

Cheers and thanks in advance.


----------



## Australis (Nov 21, 2006)

Whats the locality is it Wild Caught, ill take a stab at Northern Bluey


----------



## Snow1369 (Nov 21, 2006)

doesn't look like a centrilian to me, look like a nice common or somthing of similar?


----------



## sengir (Nov 21, 2006)

Are the colours on it normal or are they different to what they should be?


----------



## freddy (Nov 21, 2006)

either way looks real nice to me.


----------



## sengir (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree not centralian as they have the line coming off of the eye.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 21, 2006)

It must be a hybrid!


----------



## sengir (Nov 22, 2006)

What do you mean by hybrid? Does that mean a crossing of two different types as in a centralian cross an eastern, or???


----------



## falconboy (Nov 22, 2006)

Yep, hybrid is a cross between 2 different types.

Thats a nice one, you don't happen to own him and be putting him up for sale do you? If so, PM me!!!


----------



## Australis (Nov 22, 2006)

Australis said:


> Whats the locality is it Wild Caught, ill take a stab at Northern Bluey



What it recorded as? or is it a Visitor?


----------



## Timotei (Nov 22, 2006)

I wouldn't say it's a hybrid, that looks lyk a northern bluey to me. The columns aren't exactly as you'd expect them, but that's not unheard of.


----------



## Timotei (Nov 22, 2006)

Oops, meant to say _kimberley_ northern bluey.


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine's an eastern blue-tongue and looks identical to that one....


----------



## Greebo (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL some crazy guesses there. It's an Eastern blue tongue. I've seen wild ones around here with the same type of belly colouration


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 22, 2006)

Chanty79 said:


> Mine's an eastern blue-tongue and looks identical to that one....


 same here, my eastern looks just the same.


----------



## kev (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Sengir,
l have got Northern Blue-Tongue Lizards from Broome - Prince Regent - Kununura, which is the Kimberley Region of WA, and l have 3 from Darwin aswell.
Unless you know the locality of this Blue-Tongue Lizard, no-one can tell you what form it is.


----------



## carpetpythonking (Nov 22, 2006)

it looks like an eastern, smells like an eastern, tastes like an eastern so... it must be an eastern!


----------



## Jakee (Nov 22, 2006)

By the way anyone here selling baby bluetongues ?????


----------



## JasonL (Nov 23, 2006)

Most give birth around xmas, should be heaps around then.


----------



## junglist* (Nov 23, 2006)

ITS NOT A DAMN HYBRID.

HYBRID makes the assumption that it is a blue tongue breeding with another species!

Ive seen bvluetongues that look like that around newcastle anyway.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 23, 2006)

Come on it's obviously a hybrid. Everyone knows that Bluey's found in Central QLD are Western x Shinglebacks.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 23, 2006)

It's a.......pretty one! I would love a blue tongue like that! I wonder if they're more susceptible to sun damage cause of their lighter colour..


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 24, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> Come on it's obviously a hybrid. Everyone knows that Bluey's found in Central QLD are Western x Shinglebacks.





LOL


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 25, 2006)

I've seen a bloched blue toungue. that was black with red-orange bloches


----------

